# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى المشاكل والحلول >  >  لذوي الخبرة

## قطر الندى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته عندي مشكلة مع ريسيفر التلفاز نوعه  humaxو هي كل ما جيت اسوي بحث قنوات بالطريقة العادية يقول لي فشلت المحاولة لعدم الموألفة                       الي عنده خبرة بالمجال يفيدني بالحل شاكرين لكم حسن المشاركة

----------


## قطرة عطاء

اخ قطرة ندى 
سلام عليك 
تحتاج إلى تحريك الصحن ( الدش ) إلى زوايا محددة ليتمكن من التقاط بعض القنوات فسأل من يكبون الدشات عن الزاوية المناسبة ودمت سالما

----------

